# First trapped animal for me, EVER!!!



## Devildiver (Aug 23, 2012)

Well, it finally happened! After two weeks of having traps out, and a week of having the 330's out, I finally connected on a small (30lb) beaver this morning.

I can't describe how exciting it was finding an animal in one of my traps after so many days of empty sets. The set was submerged in a deep channel so it took me a minute to realize there was actually an animal in my trap. Great feeling.










I reset the trap and hope to have another one in the morning!

Casey


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Outstanding Casey, you are now officially hooked and this feeling will be there every time a trap is full. Congratulations on your first and sharing with us! Go get'em...........


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Congrats! On your first catch...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats ! Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome man! Great job on the beaver!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

:thumbsup:

You best get to skin'in---and keep those pictures com'in.

awprint:


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

CONGRATS Casey, its like an early christmas gift! Welcome to the addiction!!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congratulations on your first catch ! That smile shows it all, way to go.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Congrats, Way to go!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

A Big Congrats, keepum coming.


----------



## Yotedown223 (Sep 9, 2012)

Congrats. Thats a fine looking beaver


----------



## Spearodafish (Nov 11, 2012)

Congrats! Nice beaver :mrgreen:

I should take up trapping...every time I go hunting my daughters ask me, "What did you catch?"

Keep up the good work and let us see more pics of your "catches."


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Congrats Casey ! That smile says it all man !!


----------



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Congrats on the catch!


----------



## Sniper23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Congrats on the catch! I wish I had a good place near me to trap.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations, glad to see all your hard work is paying off.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Congratulations! Now THAT.....is a good photo!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! Great photo


----------

